# Second Snow of over 2 ft in a week!



## BethyB1022 (Feb 10, 2010)

When they told me that it didn't snow much in Philly, they lied! This is the second snow this week we have had of over two feet!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2010)

Bethany: How about putting that last picture in the new what do you look like thread?

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12268.html

And silly, of course its going to snow. Didn't you hear? We're going through global warming!! 

OMG!! Just look at those cars! This must have been taken on the week-end when no one was driving to work!


----------



## terryo (Feb 10, 2010)

Bethany, I can't believe we got as much snow as you did. Over a foot again here too. NY. I am waiting for someone...a grandkid....to come shovel for me or I'll have to go out and do it myself. They said they are waiting until it stops. It has been snowing here from last night at 11 PM and it's still snowing. Do you have to shovel all that yourself???
Somewhere under those Cyprus trees is my Izzy. My dogs are now going on weewee pads. No more yard.


----------



## Isa (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow! That is a lot of snow  Did you make a snowman with all the snow


----------



## terryo (Feb 10, 2010)

It's 7 pm and it's still snowing here.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 10, 2010)

Naturally, your yard looks beautiful even with the huge snowdrifts everywhere, Terry. 

I hope you all got a snow day from work/school. Don't drive if you don't have to! 

Here's what we snow veterans out here in Colorado know--4-wheel-drive doesn't mean 4-wheel-stop!


----------



## BethyB1022 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, it's still snowing in Philly and now I guess it's not supposed to stop until after midnight, so that's over 24 hours of snow! I'm no stranger to the snow, I def got my share of it in Maine and Alaska, but snow shuts down the city. So I had a snow day today, and another one tomorrow! Here's hoping we don't lose power!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2010)

Out here on the West coast we're going through the el Nino. That means it is unusually warm and wet.


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my....how is your sulcata doing, Bethany? Staying inside, I guess.
What abut Izzy, terry? Is she okay???


----------



## PATMAN (Feb 12, 2010)

The only good thing about snow is it's pretty when it first falls! Great pictures. I live near Williamsport, PA and we hardly got hit compared to you. Maybe an inch during the first storm and 8 inches in the last storm.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 12, 2010)

We didn't get any snow this year. It has rained almost everyday for 4 months. Minor flooding is a problem and Bob's pen is mostly under water or mud. I'm not allowing him out today. Yesterday it was raining so hard I could hear it beating against the house so I went out to look at it, and Bob was out simply sitting in a mud wallow. I wish I had thought to take a picture, but I got worried and rushed to make him go back in...yeah right!
Thanks for the snow pictures, I love looking at them when I'm inside nice and warm...


----------



## terryo (Feb 12, 2010)

Finally got someone to shovel the yard a bit. The little black and white Chihuahua, Misha, is looking out of the sliding doors and saying ...not me. The Yorkie, Bella and Maggie May, the white Chihuahua, are more adventurous.


----------



## Isa (Feb 12, 2010)

It is so weird, Usually, we have a lot of snow here, but this year, not too much.


----------

